# 2011 BMW 335i 6 speed Manual E90 M-Sport | Premium Package | Le Mans Blue - $14,250



## meygoren (Oct 18, 2020)

2011 BMW 335I E90 RWD Sedan










➖ 114,391 Miles
➖ 6 Speed Manual Transmission
➖ M Sport Package
➖ M Sport suspension
➖ M leather steering wheel
➖ M Aerodynamic Package
➖ Le Mans Blue
➖ Park Distance Control (PDC)
➖ BMW Individual high-gloss Shadow Line
➖ BMW Individual headliner anthracite (Mesh Headliner)

This E90 is in excellent condition, everything works as it should. The M sport package dynamically changes this car feels around corners and in general day to day driving. The Lemans Blue color paired with the M Sport bumpers and M Aerodynamic package distinguishes the way this E90 looks from the rest.


















Clean Title / No accidents
Carfax Proven Maintenance
Sport & Premium Package
N55 Turbo 100% Stock
BMW Dealer Maintenance Only

Registration up-to date
Paint condition is extremely good
No oil leaks / No mechanical issues


90% Good-Year Tires
90% Ceramic Performance brake pads








Carfax Proven Maintenance

Smog Check in hand
No issues & everything works 100%
This car has been maintained extremely


Harman Kardon surround sound system
Sport Package
Premium Package
Sport Package
Xenon lights
Adaptive Headlights

Up for sale is a very optioned out BMW E90 335i. This E90 has the 6-cylinder Twin-Power turbo N55 engine, that is known to be more reliable than the previous N54, and is paired with a 6-speed manual transmission. This combination results in the ultimate driving machine. This car is 100% stock and has never had any sort of modifications, every part is OEM.

This is a true enthusiast BMW, the M sport suspension drastically makes a difference in the way the car feels compared to the regular suspension. This E10 feels like a car on rails, it is extremely precise and feels very crisp from all aspects. The OEM shifting rebuild kit makes every shift satisfying, complimenting the amazing handling of the car. The N55 turbo engine build boost perfectly and accelerates smoothly.

The car has no issues and I frequently travel to Los Angeles & Las Vegas with it. The 6-Speed manual transmission with the crisp shifts is extremely fun for daily driving while the premium sound system delivers an amazing quality of sound, the sport seats are very comfy and can be adjusted for long commutes, or tightened up at the push of a button to bolster you in for spirited driving.

The interior is very clean with the exception of the steering wheel I will source one in much better condition and install it before the sale. The leather seats look almost brand new. This interior was frequently detailed, and it really shows.

M Sport Package

M Sport Suspension
M Sport Steering Wheel
Sport Seats
M Aerodynamic Package

Premium Package

Harman Kardon surround sound system
Seat Adjustment, Electric, With Memory



















----64,716 Miles----

Maintenance inspection completed
Battery/charging system checked
Brakes checked
Brake Fluid Flushed/changed
Cabin air Filter replaced/cleaned
Maintenance reminder reset

----80,828 Miles----

Recommended maintenance performed
Battery/charging system checked
Brakes checked
Oil and Filter changed
Left airbag assembly replaced
Safety inspection performed

------83,671------

Maintenance inspection completed
Four wheel alignment performed
Tire condition and pressure checked

----87,296 Miles----

Maintenance inspection completed
Recommended maintenance performed
Battery/charging system checked
Brakes checked
Tire condition and pressure checked

----90,497 Miles----

Maintenance inspection completed
Recommended maintenance performed
Battery/charging system checked
Brakes checked
Oil and Filter changed
Tire condition and pressure checked
Drive belt tensioner replaced
Drive belt(s) replaced

----93,112 Miles----

Maintenance inspection completed
Brake Fluid Flushed/changed

----94,120 Miles----

Maintenance inspection completed
Battery/charging system checked
Brakes checked
Engine checked
Steering/suspension checked

----101,432 Miles----

Maintenance inspection completed
Battery/charging system checked
Brakes checked
Oil and Filter changed

----101,722 Miles----

Maintenance inspection completed
Tire condition and pressure checked

----110,868 Miles----

Battery/charging system checked
Brakes checked
Engine checked
Oil and Filter changed
Tire condition and pressure checked
Safety inspection performed
Wiper(s) replaced

----114,279 Miles----

Safety inspection performed
Oil and Filter changed

Located in Sunnyvale, CA 94087

$15,000 all fees included

Registration included
Smog included
Transfer included

I operate my own independent BMW enthusiast dealership, Customer satisfaction is my number one goal and I always ensure that I keep my customers 100% satisfied. I specialize in BMW's, specifically manual transmissions.

BMW's are my passion and I will ensure that you are 100% satisfied. If you are in the market for a similar please feel free to reach out to me and I will do my best to help you!

We have many other manual transmission vehicles in stock 328i, 335i, 335is, 535i, etc.

If you are interested please reach out to me via call or text:
650-338-7219

Silicon Valley Prestige Motors
Mehmet Eygoren Owner and Operator


----------

